# Red Sox playoff thread.



## wa-loaf (Oct 11, 2013)

This is for Trekchick ... Detroit, just another bump on the way to the world series or a real challenge?


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 11, 2013)

I heard a rumor that the Red Sox and Tigers have an over inflated salary and the A's deserve to be playing against the Red Sox....but that's just a rumor. 

Here's how it all came down in the final pitch.
http://wapc.mlb.com/play/?content_id=31121679&partnerId=as_mlb_20131011_12998704&topic_id=62343546

Did I mention that I think Verlander is Smokin' Hot!


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 12, 2013)

Is there even anyone left in Detroit to cheer for them?  

And love that the Sox are in the ALCS.  Hate the fact that I have to suffer through Fox and Joe Buck covering the games.


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 12, 2013)

Its OK if I cheer for the Tigers from Tahoe, right?


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 12, 2013)

thetrailboss said:


> Is there even anyone left in Detroit to cheer for them?





Trekchick said:


> Its OK if I cheer for the Tigers from Tahoe, right?



They cheer remotely.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 12, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> They cheer remotely.



Yeah.  Exactly.  I don't think they have any police left in Detroit.  I heard on NPR that there are some parts of Detroit that take police like 45 minutes to respond to a call.  It is really sad actually...supposedly the most powerful and wealthy country in the world and we have a city go bankrupt.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 12, 2013)

Damn, Tiger pitching is good.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 13, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> Damn, Tiger pitching is good.



Too good.  And Sanchez was apparently their worst pitcher :blink:


----------



## snowmonster (Oct 13, 2013)

Bats. Get the Sox some rum and cigars for Jobu. We need to wake up the bats.


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 13, 2013)

Joe Buck was giving the pitchers the outside edge of the strike zone and Sanchez was optimizing it.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 13, 2013)

I don't like Joe Buck, but his comment about the Boston batters swinging at balls that were not strikes (but that they thought would be) was a good observation.


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 13, 2013)

Let me introduce you to my friend, Max :wink:


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 13, 2013)

Trekchick said:


> Let me introduce you to my friend, Max :wink:



He had a good ad.  









:lol:


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 13, 2013)

Tigress u and beo in law r grinning , Scherzer looks tough so far :evil:


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 13, 2013)

Ugh, this is not going well.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 13, 2013)

Not going well?  This is downright painful!


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 13, 2013)

That's more like it!


----------



## snowmonster (Oct 13, 2013)

Thank God for grand slams and seeing-eye singles. I think Jobu finally got his rum! I hope the bats have finally woken up for good!


----------



## dlague (Oct 14, 2013)

Crazy sports day in Boston with two tight games!


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 14, 2013)

We have a series.  It will be a battle between starting pitchers on both sides.  The Red Sox bullpen was overshadowed by the dearth of offense--they kept Game I very close and, except for Bucholz's breakdown, kept Game II equally close.


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 14, 2013)

What a game!  
Even though my Tigers didn't win, it was a great game to watch.  
Respect to Ortiz!


I was a little puzzled why Leyland was messing with the mound so much but its easy to critique from the comfort of my living room.  
Looking forward to Tuesday.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 15, 2013)

WooHoo!


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 15, 2013)

2-1 :razz:


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 15, 2013)

As much as I want to see the Tigers pull this one off, I'm having a blast watching these games.  No blow outs here, just good baseball from start to finish!

Of course, I'm living in a ski rep world of East Coast natives who are all Red Sox fans.  
Don't want to get too ornery.......never bite the hand that feeds you.


----------



## darent (Oct 15, 2013)

some good pitching today,I hope when those bats come alive they belong to Boston.  TC better move back to Michigan, Tigers need you!!


----------



## snowmonster (Oct 15, 2013)

This is shaping up to be a great series -- two pitchers' duels, a grand slam and a walk-off win. All we need now is a slugfest. I love this game!


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 15, 2013)

So far a very good series...very low scoring....


----------



## Geoff (Oct 16, 2013)

A real nail-biter.   You don't outpitch Verlander very often.    ...particularly with Detroit's lineup.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 16, 2013)

I like the 4 pm games. I get more sleep that way ...

I think we've got slightly better relievers/closers and that's going to make the difference in this series.


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 16, 2013)

Getting my popcorn ready.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm not as familiar with tonights pitchers so not sure what to expect.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 16, 2013)

Ugh


----------



## skiNEwhere (Oct 16, 2013)

5-0 Detroit thus far


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 16, 2013)

The brought Peavy back after that last inning? :-x


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 16, 2013)

I found my rally kit for the games.  
Orange Tecnica Ski boots with my orange and blue Tigers Tshirt. 

FWIW, the Tecnica rep is a Red Sox fan.  I'm pretty sure he won't be happy about this.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 16, 2013)

Nice boots.  Wrong shirt.  And if the rep's initials are "JS" then he's a distant relative of mine.  No joke.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 16, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> The brought Peavy back after that last inning? :-x




I can only assume that they are giving up on this game (?)


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 17, 2013)

thetrailboss said:


> Nice boots.  Wrong shirt.  And if the rep's initials are "JS" then he's a distant relative of mine.  No joke.


The Reps initials are CS, but maybe his first name is a nick name. 
He's from NH originally.


----------



## Nick (Oct 17, 2013)

I'm not a huge sports nut but my brother-in-law works at Fenway and he goes totally insane this time of year.


----------



## snowmonster (Oct 17, 2013)

The drawbacks of living in a different timeline: games are in the morning here. I wish people wouldn't schedule meetings in the morning. Missed game 4 looks like I'll miss game 5 too. Win this one Sox! Do it for the monster!


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 17, 2013)

Trekchick said:


> The Reps initials are CS, but maybe his first name is a nick name.
> He's from NH originally.




Technica Rep?


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 17, 2013)

Clem - Tecnica Blizzard.  

I just hope I don't have to ski in Apex boots next season. :-D


----------



## skiNEwhere (Oct 17, 2013)

Alright, 1-0 Sox. Now if we can just hold the tigers scoreless for like 7 more innings like game 3 we'll be alright lol


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 17, 2013)

Has anyone ever argued with a ref and actually changed their mind?


----------



## drjeff (Oct 17, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> Has anyone ever argued with a ref and actually changed their mind?



At best, arguing with the ump will just cost you any close calls later in the game! More likely though you'll stand a good chance of getting ejected!!!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 17, 2013)

4-1

Holding my breath.....


----------



## drjeff (Oct 17, 2013)

thetrailboss said:


> 4-1
> 
> Holding my breath.....



4-2

Drinking more beer! :beer: 

Whether its to celebrate or drown my sorrows still to be determined!

Go Sox!!!!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 17, 2013)

4-3.  

:roll:

Come on.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Oct 17, 2013)

What's a ref?


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 18, 2013)

I think we can feel pretty good heading to Fenway up a game. But it ain't over 'til it's over ...


----------



## buellski (Oct 18, 2013)

Ko-ji! Ko-ji! Ko-ji!


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 18, 2013)

Whoa that was a good game last night.  I would have posted on here but I have a rule about not getting on line when I'm on my 3rd margarita 

Very good game, wish we'd pulled through and beat their Sox off but I'm not a sore loser.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Oct 20, 2013)

World Series bound!!!


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 20, 2013)

Red sox win!!!! Red sox win!!! Red sox win!!!!


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 20, 2013)

Calling it now, either the Herald or the Globe's headline tomorrow is

"WE HAVE VICTORINO!"


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 20, 2013)

I think it is great to see Boston up for the World Series.:lol:


----------



## snowmonster (Oct 20, 2013)

World Series bound, baby! I'm hoping for a repeat of 2004!


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 20, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> Calling it now, either the Herald or the Globe's headline tomorrow is
> 
> "WE HAVE VICTORINO!"



Sounds like a Herald line.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 20, 2013)

Somebody got a pretty good photo of Torii Hunter trying trying to save the Vitorino Grand Slam last night


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 20, 2013)

Deadhead, that was from Game two when Ortiz had the grand slam. 


thetrailboss said:


> Red sox win!!!! Red sox win!!! Red sox win!!!!


Nice Gloating... 
This was a fun series to watch.  Now, on to the World Series.  Go Cardinals!!


----------



## Edd (Oct 20, 2013)

Neither here nor there...I'm a Navy brat. Moved around a lot. Lived in the St Louis area several years and went to Cardinals games. My dad was born and raised there. I will actively root against the Sox. 

None of that matters because I'm a poser and don't care about baseball.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 20, 2013)

Trekchick said:


> Deadhead, that was from Game two when Ortiz had the grand slam.



look a little closer at the picture and where in the ballpark it is


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Oct 20, 2013)

Shane Clutcherino


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 20, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> look a little closer at the picture and where in the ballpark it is



Yeah, that was one hell of a jump to get up over the Monstah.


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 21, 2013)

So Boston in 5 games I predict to be World Series Champions.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 21, 2013)

Scotty said:


> So Boston in 5 games I predict to be World Series Champions.



I don't think they'll be as easy to beat as last time ...


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 21, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> look a little closer at the picture and where in the ballpark it is


Doh! 

On other news, Leyland holding press conference at 11:30 EST to announce his departure from the Tigers.
http://www.detroitnews.com/article/20131021/SPORTS0104/310210077/


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 21, 2013)

Trekchick said:


> Doh!
> 
> On other news, Leyland holding press conference at 11:30 EST to announce his departure from the Tigers.
> http://www.detroitnews.com/article/20131021/SPORTS0104/310210077/




Bummer.  They had a good team.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Oct 21, 2013)

thetrailboss said:


> Bummer.  They had a good team.


Agreed. If the Tigers had been playing anyone besides the Red Sox, I would have been rooting for them.


----------



## Geoff (Oct 21, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> Somebody got a pretty good photo of Torii Hunter trying trying to save the Vitorino Grand Slam last night



I like the photoshop.


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 22, 2013)

It sounds like Leyland was tired and ready for a change.  In the press conference he said, "I'll be staying on in a position 'yet to be determined'"

He made it clear that this was his decision and that they wanted him to stay on as Manager but he knew it was time. 

Respect.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Oct 23, 2013)

3-0 sox in the second so far


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 23, 2013)

Wow.  The Cards are really not doing well at all.  The Sox are in their heads.  Hope that the Sox continue to play solidly.


----------



## dlague (Oct 23, 2013)

thetrailboss said:


> Wow.  The Cards are really not doing well at all.  The Sox are in their heads.  Hope that the Sox continue to play solidly.



+ 1 Nice catch by Gomes


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 23, 2013)

Cards are threatening, but not able to bring runners in.  I think that they are just really nervous about being in the noisy, rowdy Fenway Park.  Hope this becomes a W for the Sox.


----------



## drjeff (Oct 23, 2013)

thetrailboss said:


> Cards are threatening, but not able to bring runners in.  I think that they are just really nervous about being in the noisy, rowdy Fenway Park.  Hope this becomes a W for the Sox.



I'm thinking that Koji doesn't need to pitch tonight!

Also thinking that if Beltran sustained a significant injury that his catch might of been bigger than if Ortiz had got the grand slam!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 23, 2013)

drjeff said:


> I'm thinking that Koji doesn't need to pitch tonight!
> 
> Also thinking that if Beltran sustained a significant injury that his catch might of been bigger than if Ortiz had got the grand slam!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using AlpineZone mobile app



Yeah I heard that Beltran is out, but I imagine he will be back tomorrow night.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 23, 2013)

Trekchick said:


> It sounds like Leyland was tired and ready for a change.  In the press conference he said, "I'll be staying on in a position 'yet to be determined'"
> 
> He made it clear that this was his decision and that they wanted him to stay on as Manager but he knew it was time.
> 
> Respect.



Fox was saying the other night that he had done a good job turning the club around.  They are a solid team.  Tito's new club is also a solid team.  I miss Tito, but John Farrell is doing a hell of a job.  He certainly knew what Tito did well and is doing it.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Oct 23, 2013)

I was at work the whole game, so I didn't get to watch any, but I saw the final score. Excellent


----------



## snowmonster (Oct 24, 2013)

Three wins to go.


----------



## bigbog (Oct 24, 2013)

Pitching wins.....but hitting has to be there as well..(duh)..lol.
Just wish they'd shorten the season to bring the World Series back into the first week in October, and into baseball _weather_.  Even then the games were played during the day with the sunshine....but we all know the networks run everything....uke:


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 24, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> Has anyone ever argued with a ref and actually changed their mind?



Well, I guess it worked last night.


----------



## Nick (Oct 24, 2013)

woohoo. My brother in law works at fenway and just found out he can get us in. I'm going to the game tonight. So excited, never been to playoff game before let alone the world series.


----------



## Nick (Oct 24, 2013)

Trekchick said:


> I have a rule about not getting on line when I'm on my 3rd margarita .



Drunk posting. Classic


----------



## drjeff (Oct 24, 2013)

Nick said:


> woohoo. My brother in law works at fenway and just found out he can get us in. I'm going to the game tonight. So excited, never been to playoff game before let alone the world series.




So if the Sox loose tonight, it's all your fault Nick! LOL!

Have fun!


----------



## Nick (Oct 24, 2013)

drjeff said:


> So if the Sox loose tonight, it's all your fault Nick! LOL!
> 
> Have fun!



It probably will be. I'm pretty sure every single game I hvae ever gone to, we have lost :lol:


----------



## Nick (Oct 24, 2013)

Anyone see this drama about Lester cheating? 

http://thebiglead.com/2013/10/24/jon-lesters-glove-contained-a-green-substance-was-he-cheating/


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 24, 2013)

Nick said:


> Anyone see this drama about Lester cheating?
> 
> http://thebiglead.com/2013/10/24/jon-lesters-glove-contained-a-green-substance-was-he-cheating/



Just read it.  Some folks complain about everything.  It doesn't change the fact that the Cards defense sucked.  And as someone in another article pointed out the Cards didn't complain nor did the umps.  He wouldn't make the ball slippery when it's cold.


----------



## Nick (Oct 24, 2013)

thetrailboss said:


> Just read it.  Some folks complain about everything.  It doesn't change the fact that the Cards defense sucked.  And as someone in another article pointed out the Cards didn't complain nor did the umps.  He wouldn't make the ball slippery when it's cold.



I have no idea what technical difference it makes (making the ball spin odd?), but it doesn't look like it would have made a difference anyway.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 24, 2013)

Some folks just have too much time on their hands I guess.  I'm sure that tomorrow there will be another conspiracy theory.


----------



## Geoff (Oct 24, 2013)

Nick said:


> I have no idea what technical difference it makes (making the ball spin odd?), but it doesn't look like it would have made a difference anyway.



The action on a spitball makes it move more.   Usually, the bottom drops out like a good split-fingered fastball so batters either swing over the ball and miss or hit weak ground balls.   

Mo Rivera made a career from split fingered fastballs and Koji Uehara has been incredible this year throwing it.   Jon Lester also throws the pitch.   Personally, I don't think Lester needs to doctor the baseball to get his split finger fastball movement.   On a cold night, you're going to put something sticky in your glove like pine tar that improves your grip on the ball to get the proper amount of spin on it, not load it up with goo so it's unbalanced.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 24, 2013)

Nick said:


> I have no idea what technical difference it makes (making the ball spin odd?), but it doesn't look like it would have made a difference anyway.



A spitball is a (now illegal) baseball pitch, in which the ball has been altered by the application of saliva, petroleum jelly, or some other foreign substance.
This technique alters the wind-resistance and weight on one side of the ball, causing it to move in an atypical manner. It may also cause the ball to "slip" out of the pitcher's fingers without the usual spin that accompanies a pitch. In this sense, a spitball can be thought of as a fastball with knuckleball action. (See Bob Adair's analysis for example).


----------



## snowmonster (Oct 24, 2013)

drjeff said:


> So if the Sox loose tonight, it's all your fault Nick! LOL!
> 
> Have fun!





Nick said:


> It probably will be. I'm pretty sure every single game I hvae ever gone to, we have lost :lol:



Nick, your words not ours. I'm writing this after Game 2: stay away from Fenway Park.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 24, 2013)

snowmonster said:


> Nick, your words not ours. I'm writing this after Game 2: stay away from Fenway Park.




Yes, no more Red Sox games for Nick.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Oct 24, 2013)

Nick said:


> It probably will be. I'm pretty sure every single game I hvae ever gone to, we have lost :lol:



Way to go, NICK!


----------



## Nick (Oct 25, 2013)

Friggen typical 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Oct 25, 2013)

Geoff said:


> The action on a spitball makes it move more.   Usually, the bottom drops out like a good split-fingered fastball so batters either swing over the ball and miss or hit weak ground balls.
> 
> Mo Rivera made a career from split fingered fastballs and Koji Uehara has been incredible this year throwing it.   Jon Lester also throws the pitch.   Personally, I don't think Lester needs to doctor the baseball to get his split finger fastball movement.   On a cold night, you're going to put something sticky in your glove like pine tar that improves your grip on the ball to get the proper amount of spin on it, not load it up with goo so it's unbalanced.



picking nits, but rivera throws(threw) a cut fastball, not a splitter...totally different grip


----------



## Cornhead (Oct 25, 2013)

I don't really cars who wins, just routing for a long series.

Sent from my DROID X2 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## St. Bear (Oct 25, 2013)

Nick said:


> Friggen typical
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using AlpineZone mobile app



Just to be safe, better stay as far away from Boston and St. Louis as you can.


----------



## drjeff (Oct 25, 2013)

Cornhead said:


> View attachment 9368
> I don't really cars who wins, just routing for a long series.



Agree 100%  If for no other reason than I'd really like to watch at least game 6, if not even a game 7 next week while sitting in a Bar on Bourbon Street when i'm in New Orleans for a convention!  :beer:


----------



## bigbog (Oct 25, 2013)

skiNEwhere said:


> Way to go, NICK!



..and the Curse of the Bambino is toggled back ON!......

ROTFL.....BUT did you stay warm???


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 25, 2013)

I'm going to be in Boston on the 31st- think I can get tickets to Game 7, if it occurs?

(know I can't, besides, it's my son's 2nd birthday, and he's not coming with me...)


----------



## St. Bear (Oct 25, 2013)

ctenidae said:


> I'm going to be in Boston on the 31st- think I can get tickets to Game 7, if it occurs?
> 
> (know I can't, besides, it's my son's 2nd birthday, and he's not coming with me...)



Tickets are easy to get.

The question is, how much are you willing to pay?


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 25, 2013)

St. Bear said:


> Tickets are easy to get.
> 
> The question is, how much are you willing to pay?



Good point. I've got about $3.50. Think that'll be enough?


----------



## skiNEwhere (Oct 25, 2013)

ctenidae said:


> I'm going to be in Boston on the 31st- think I can get tickets to Game 7, if it occurs?
> 
> (know I can't, besides, it's my son's 2nd birthday, and he's not coming with me...)



If you could go to the game, you could get tickets. You can get tickets to anything these days, even the Super Bowl a day before it's played, it all depends on how much you want to spend. I'm guessing the CHEAPEST you could get game 7 tickets would be around 500, each


----------



## skiNEwhere (Oct 27, 2013)

I can't believe the ending to game 3.....wow


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 27, 2013)

End of the day, whether the call was BS or not

A. Salty shouldn't have made that throw. The runner was going to be safe. Even a hobbled Allen Craig had already touched the bag well before the throw arrived. I cringed when Salty released the ball thinking it was a bad decision.

B. Even if there was a good chance of Craig being out, Middlebrooks has to handle that throw. The throw was not that far off line. It was pretty darn near where it needed to be to tag the runner in a non-force out situation at third. You want the ball thrown a few feet towards second and low to have the best chance of tagging the runner before they reach the base. I haven't looked at the Box Score, but Middlebrooks should be awarded an error on the play.

Sucks to have a World Series game end on a questionable call by the ump. Game could still be going right now. But, if either Salty doesn't make the throw or if Middlebrooks handles that throw like he should have, you don't give the Umps the opportunity to fuck up.

4 games to go. Believe


----------



## skiNEwhere (Oct 27, 2013)

4 things:

Where was Nava (Was he backing up 3rd)? I'm wondering if the ball didn't hit Craigs arm if it would have went to the Nava in short left, and Craig wouldn't have even tried to advance

This is the second time the Sox have screwed themselves overthrowing to 3rd base, in 2 games. Last game Breslow overthrew the 3rd baseman to cause the go-ahead run to score

I'm kind of glad, in a way that Middlebrooks was charged with obstruction. That's not normal to lift your legs like that if you are trying to get up, and if Middlebrooks WASN'T charged with obstruction, we would've never heard the end of it from Cardinals fans and the media about cheating. I think it was the right call, as much as I don't want to admit it

If the Sox still pull off a World Series victory, it will be at home now. I really want to see that


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 27, 2013)

The right base running maneuver in that situation (when you know the throw has passed the fielder) is to at the very least make several steps towards home to draw a throw to home from the outfielder.   Nava could've been a bit closer, but even in that situation Craig still would've moved towards home and tripped over Middlebrooks.  No change in Nava's positioning would have resulted in the Ump not making an obstruction call.  (whether you agree it was obstruction or not).


----------



## snowmonster (Oct 27, 2013)

Thoughts at the end of Game 3: I've seen this before. Game 3 of the '75 Series, Fisk collides into Armbrister who's just standing there not getting out of the way. No call on Armbrister for obstruction. Sox go on to lose that game. It's probably the right call but I hate that we get the short end on those calls.

On to Game 4.


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 27, 2013)

I have no dog in this fight so take this for what its worth. 

The Red Sox have been messing up throws to 3rd a lot in the past few games.  
The UMP made a call based on current rules
After Game 1 of this series, there was talk of Lackey greasing the ball.  I didn't hear much from Red Sox fans when that was in question, but this call at the end of game 3 has been all over my social media feeds. 

You couldn't give the Cardinals anything if (emphasis on IF) Lackey greased the ball, and you can't give anything back to the Red Sox if this is a BS rule.

As always YMMV

See you tonight for Game 4!!

For those who missed it, here is the ESPN Coverage this morning. 
http://scores.espn.go.com/mlb/recap?gameId=331026124


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 27, 2013)

It's not over until we've won or lost 4 games.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 27, 2013)

Trekchick said:


> I have no dog in this fight so take this for what its worth.
> 
> The Red Sox have been messing up throws to 3rd a lot in the past few games.
> The UMP made a call based on current rules
> ...



Consensus was that it made no sense for him to grease the ball and that it was likely that he didn't.


----------



## snowmonster (Oct 28, 2013)

Two unusual endings in two days. Wow! I'll take the pickoff move. For a while there I thought Koji threw away the ball. It's been that kind of Series. 

Random thoughts: 

- Haven't seen a Sox starter come out as a reliever since Wake in 04. We got the same result tonight: passed balls and an inning eater.

- Craig Breslow is this generation's Calvin Schiraldi. The Cards are in his head now.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Oct 28, 2013)

With the way stuff is going, wouldn't be surprised if one of the games ended like this

http://wapc.mlb.com/play/?content_id=15978629


----------



## St. Bear (Oct 28, 2013)

Re: "greasing" the ball.

http://sports.yahoo.com/news/mlb--r...dragged-into-a-non-controversy-163709343.html


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 28, 2013)

Probably the most solid Red Sox performance tonight.  Lester was on.  Yes, he gave up that one HR, but he did not seem too shaken and the team got up and drove in some more runs.  

No errors.  Lots of guys left on base and some whiffs at the plate.  

One more...just one more....fingers crossed!

And David Ortiz has been money.  He's been pumping up the team and been really hitting well.  Keep it up!!!!!!


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 28, 2013)

http://ftw.usatoday.com/2013/10/the-eight-red-sox-beards-that-put-all-playoff-beards-to-shame/


----------



## snowmonster (Oct 28, 2013)

I just realized that this will be the first World Series Game 6 at Fenway Park since October 21, 1975. Somebody better make sure that Carlton Fisk is sitting by the left field foul pole.


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Oct 29, 2013)

if the pole is fair territory, why is it called a foul pole?

hmmmm


----------



## from_the_NEK (Oct 29, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


>



 :lol: :lol: Who is the last guy that doesn't put his hand up and gets slapped anyway?


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 29, 2013)

Victorino  :lol:


----------



## from_the_NEK (Oct 29, 2013)

Almost hard to recognize those guys right now without the beards


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 29, 2013)

from_the_NEK said:


> Almost hard to recognize those guys right now without the beards



So was that slap intentional?  A joke?  A miss?


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 29, 2013)

When Koji gets pumped up, you better get pumped up with him or look out!


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 29, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> When Koji gets pumped up, you better get pumped up with him or look out!



Guess so!


----------



## Tin (Oct 30, 2013)

Starting Gomes over Nava in left tonight...Not sure I like this. Awesome to have Napoli's bat back in the order though.


----------



## soposkier (Oct 30, 2013)

Tin said:


> Starting Gomes over Nava in left tonight...Not sure I like this. Awesome to have Napoli's bat back in the order though.



It's an interesting decision, but even though Wacha is a righty, he is better against batters from the left.  I guess Farrell would rather have Gomes as the right handed bat.  Not sure I like it either, especially with Gomes defense being very questionable at times.


----------



## Tin (Oct 30, 2013)

The defense was my concern as well. Any hit is just an added bonus.


----------



## Geoff (Oct 30, 2013)

Tin said:


> Starting Gomes over Nava in left tonight...Not sure I like this. Awesome to have Napoli's bat back in the order though.



I agree with benching Salty.   His defense has sucked.   St Louis never runs and they're running against him.   His crap throw to Middlebrooks on that interference call cost them a game.   His miss of a Gomes throw to home that resulted in Breslow throwing the ball into the stands was also costly.   He refuses to shorten up his swing against those 99 mph fastballs and has been an easy out at the plate.   Ross is a much better defensive catcher and he has somewhat better shot at catching up with a fastball.

Gomes can't hit a curveball off a RHP.  He is iffy defensively.   I always question putting him in the lineup but the guy seems to come through often enough in the clutch and Wacha doesn't have much of a breaking ball.

I think the Red Sox will hit better off Wacha the 2nd time around.   It all hinges on Lackey.   Does he complete the transformation from beer and bucket o' fried chicken goat to Pedro/Schilling hero status?   I don't want all the marbles to depend on Jake Peavey in a game 7.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Oct 30, 2013)

Geoff said:


> I don't want all the marbles to depend on Jake Peavey in a game 7.


Agreed.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 30, 2013)

Geoff said:


> I agree with benching Salty. His defense has sucked. St Louis never runs and they're running against him. His crap throw to Middlebrooks on that interference call cost them a game. His miss of a Gomes throw to home that resulted in Breslow throwing the ball into the stands was also costly. He refuses to shorten up his swing against those 99 mph fastballs and has been an easy out at the plate. Ross is a much better defensive catcher and he has somewhat better shot at catching up with a fastball.
> 
> Gomes can't hit a curveball off a RHP. He is iffy defensively. I always question putting him in the lineup but the guy seems to come through often enough in the clutch and Wacha doesn't have much of a breaking ball.
> 
> I think the Red Sox will hit better off Wacha the 2nd time around. It all hinges on Lackey. Does he complete the transformation from beer and bucket o' fried chicken goat to Pedro/Schilling hero status? I don't want all the marbles to depend on Jake Peavey in a game 7.




+ 1.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 30, 2013)

Pissed they cut off the Drop Kick Murphy's!


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 30, 2013)

World Champs!


----------



## skiNEwhere (Oct 30, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> World Champs!



+1 hell yea!!!!!!


----------



## skiNEwhere (Oct 30, 2013)

They haven't announced it yet, but I'm sure Ortiz will be World Series MVP without a shadow of a doubt


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 31, 2013)

RED SOX WIN!!!!!!

ORTIZ IS MVP!!!!!

(I thought that they might do co-MVP with him and Lester)


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 31, 2013)

thetrailboss said:


> RED SOX WIN!!!!!!
> 
> ORTIZ IS MVP!!!!!
> 
> (I thought that they might do co-MVP with him and Lester)



Chevy only brought one truck to the ceremony.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 31, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> Chevy only brought one truck to the ceremony.



I noticed that and the thought crossed my mind as to how you'd split that....


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 31, 2013)

Congratulations Boston.:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## bigbog (Oct 31, 2013)

Everyone on that team had a good season..  Even when struggling, with his hitting, after being out earlier in the season...Ellsbury contributed too.


----------



## Geoff (Oct 31, 2013)

bigbog said:


> Everyone on that team had a good season..  Even when struggling, with his hitting, after being out earlier in the season...Ellsbury contributed too.



Ellsbury hit .299 with some power, stole 50 bases, and played an excellent center field.   Too bad the Sox have pretty much 0% chance of signing him.


----------



## St. Bear (Oct 31, 2013)

So that happened last night.


----------



## St. Bear (Oct 31, 2013)

Geoff said:


> Ellsbury hit .299 with some power, stole 50 bases, and played an excellent center field. Too bad the Sox have pretty much 0% chance of signing him.



I'm pretty sure he's a Boras client.  He's going to get $20M/year from someone, and as much as I like him and appreciate what he's done, I hope it's not from the Red Sox.


----------



## buellski (Oct 31, 2013)

Geoff said:


> Ellsbury hit .299 with some power, stole 50 bases, and played an excellent center field.   Too bad the Sox have pretty much 0% chance of signing him.



I hate to see Ellsbury go, but I think JBJ will be a serviceable replacement.


----------



## snowmonster (Oct 31, 2013)

I just want to be able to say it: BOSTON RED SOX 2013 WORLD SERIES CHAMPIONS.

Feels good.

Greetings from this outpost of Red Sox Nation in Manila, the Philippines. It was great watching the game over breakfast and beers. There was a glitch with the usual provider so the bar I was at scrambled and got the feed from the Fox station in Salt Lake City. There was a lot of Viagra commercials in that feed. The lousy thing about the international feed (which is what we got during the ALDS, the ALCS and up to Game 5 of the WS) is that the broadcasters were reading letters from international viewers asking about baseball rules and how it compares to cricket. The lousy part about getting the US feed was getting Buck and McCarver. Yeah, trying to be unbiased here, but they really can't hide their love for the Cards. Have a rockin' time in the Olde Towne on Saturday. God, I love the Sox!


----------



## bigbog (Oct 31, 2013)

Geoff said:


> Ellsbury hit .299 with some power, stole 50 bases, and played an excellent center field.   Too bad the Sox have pretty much 0% chance of signing him.



I know it...if there was anyone they should stretch the wallett to meet..imho:roll:, but as buellski mentioned, they've got bodies, however with him having a somewhat off year, for him...think Sox mgmnt have gotten spoiled with his consistent production and defense over the last bunch of years...

HAHA, McCarver and Buck biased to Cardinals eh'?....can we say Martin's a dyed in the wool RedSox fan!
Man, McCarver's teams' World Series (vs Sox & Tigers) were truely epic events...both going 7 games...back in the day when played in the first week of October and during the day!  Will never forget listening on the radio(on the school bus) and running home from the busstop and flipping the tube on...


----------



## dlague (Oct 31, 2013)

Lets see what will happen with Lester too!  He is going to want to get paid top dollar! Probably want a long term deal  like 200-210 for 7 years according to some sports radio hosts


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Oct 31, 2013)

congrats, jerks...hate you guys...grrrr


----------



## Riverskier (Oct 31, 2013)

Geoff said:


> Ellsbury hit .299 with some power, stole 50 bases, and played an excellent center field. Too bad the Sox have pretty much 0% chance of signing him.



Given the contract he is going to get, they better let him walk... I would have no problem with a short term deal for big money, but I suspect Boras is going to be looking for something like an 8 year deal AND big money. I think he will get it, but with his injury history I think it is a bad gamble.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 31, 2013)

St. Bear said:


> I'm pretty sure he's a Boras client.  He's going to get $20M/year from someone, and as much as I like him and appreciate what he's done, I hope it's not from the Red Sox.



agreed

He's played like two full seasons his entire career.  Far too much of a liability to tie that amount of cash into.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 31, 2013)

bigbog said:


> HAHA, McCarver and Buck biased to Cardinals eh'?....can we say Martin's a dyed in the wool RedSox fan!
> Man, McCarver's teams' World Series (vs Sox & Tigers) were truely epic events...both going 7 games...back in the day when played in the first week of October and during the day!  Will never forget listening on the radio(on the school bus) and running home from the busstop and flipping the tube on...



FWIW McCarver played for the Cardinals and Buck was their announcer for several years......just a small fact there.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 1, 2013)

He also had a cup of coffee in the Red Sox organization in the 74-75 seasons.  Maybe that's his beef with Boston.  The team didn't give him a full time job.


----------



## bigbog (Nov 1, 2013)

thetrailboss said:


> FWIW McCarver played for the Cardinals and Buck was their announcer for several years......just a small fact there.


Yep...guess I didn't make it sound like he did.  Was a good hitter too.
*Think you guys might be right about Ellsbury.....Sox do have a lot of people, enough to fill center with....


----------



## twinplanx (Nov 1, 2013)

You guys have had your day.  Now it's time to recognize, the NY Yankees still have won 3x as many World Series Championships then you guys.   

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 1, 2013)

twinplanx said:


> You guys have had your day.  Now it's time to recognize, the NY Yankees still have won 3x as many World Series Championships then you guys.



I think you need to see this chart ... 

http://www.businessinsider.com/boston-sports-championships-since-2001-chart-2013-10


----------



## twinplanx (Nov 1, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> I think you need to see this chart ...
> 
> http://www.businessinsider.com/boston-sports-championships-since-2001-chart-2013-10



Yeah, you guys have had a pretty good run these last few years. I was actually living in New England when the saux won in '04 That Sucked!!  I about over now, but it ain't easy when they keep winning ;-)  

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick (Nov 1, 2013)

sox.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 1, 2013)

twinplanx said:


> Yeah, you guys have had a pretty good run these last few years. I was actually living in New England when the saux won in '04 That Sucked!!  I about over now, but it ain't easy when they keep winning ;-)



It's a "what have you done for me lately" kinda world. Not sure if we can keep this up. Celtics are rebuilding, Bruins and Pats seem to be in decline, who knows what the Sox will look like next year ...


----------



## Puck it (Nov 1, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> Bruins seem to be in decline,



Huh.  In third place and still the same core team minus the questionables.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Nov 1, 2013)

Anyone going to the parade?

I think buck and mccarver get a lot of undeserved criticism. Personally I like mccarver's knowledge of the game, and he shows an apt for predicting what's going to happen (ie pitching change, having a pinch hitter for the pitchers spot)

I'd like to see the people who critisize them go out there and do a better job talking for 3 hours and keeping the material fresh.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 1, 2013)

skiNEwhere said:


> Anyone going to the parade?
> 
> I think buck and mccarver get a lot of undeserved criticism. Personally I like mccarver's knowledge of the game, and he shows an apt for predicting what's going to happen (ie pitching change, having a pinch hitter for the pitchers spot)
> 
> I'd like to see the people who critisize them go out there and do a better job talking for 3 hours and keeping the material fresh.




McCarver is terrible.  He should hhave retired years ago.  The crap he comes out with is terrible.


----------



## Abubob (Nov 1, 2013)

Apparently it is considered proper edicate to wear goggles and helmets to major league championship celebrations.


----------



## buellski (Nov 1, 2013)

skiNEwhere said:


> I think buck and mccarver get a lot of undeserved criticism. Personally I like mccarver's knowledge of the game, and he shows an apt for predicting what's going to happen (ie pitching change, having a pinch hitter for the pitchers spot)



At least they weren't calling the Red Sox "silly" for holding the runner at first in game 4 (skip ahead to 2:00 to hear the call from Cardinal's radio).

http://nesn.com/2013/10/cardinals-r...-first-base-before-game-ending-pickoff-audio/


----------



## Geoff (Nov 1, 2013)

buellski said:


> At least they weren't calling the Red Sox "silly" for holding the runner at first in game 4 (skip ahead to 2:00 to hear the call from Cardinal's radio).
> 
> http://nesn.com/2013/10/cardinals-r...-first-base-before-game-ending-pickoff-audio/



That was priceless  

I thought it really sucked when the Sox win the F'ing World Series and Fox turns it into a memorial for Tim McCarver.   Fortunately, I'm in the Boston media market so I could change the channel and get rid of it.   McCarver and Buck are both Cardinals homers.    Don Orsillo did a great job this year calling non-Red Sox playoff games for TBS... particularly Oakland where he knew all the ex-Red Sox players so well.   I think the NESN crew should have called the games for the Boston media market.

Recall Fisk's home run when Dick Stockton (and Ned Martin also in the booth) was alternating with Joe Garagiola.   Can you imaging that play with Garagiola calling it?   Nope.   Neither can I.

I also really cringed at Fox using their NFL theme music for a baseball game.   It's not a F'ing football game.


----------



## Geoff (Nov 1, 2013)

skiNEwhere said:


> Personally I like mccarver's knowledge of the game, and he shows an apt for predicting what's going to happen (ie pitching change, having a pinch hitter for the pitchers spot)



That's because he looks at the bullpen and on-deck circle to see who is there warming up.   ...and anyone who has done even a minor amount of homework knows who is going to be used.   No rocket science that Uehara is going to pitch the 9th and maybe a batter or two in the 8th.   You know Martinez is going to be the setup guy and Rosenthal is going to be firing 99 mph fastballs as the closer for St Louis.

Just like everybody knew there was going to be a pinch hitter for Workman.   Oops.   That didn't happen and ended quite badly.


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 1, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> It's a "what have you done for me lately" kinda world. Not sure if we can keep this up. Celtics are rebuilding, Bruins and Pats seem to be in decline, who knows what the Sox will look like next year ...



The Bruins seem to be doing pretty well so far.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 2, 2013)

thetrailboss said:


> The Bruins seem to be doing pretty well so far.



It's tradition to be pessimistic about your teams chances and then act like you knew all along when they win ...


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 2, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> It's tradition to be pessimistic about your teams chances and then act like you knew all along when they win ...



True. Go to the parade?


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 2, 2013)

No, too many pre-planned activities today.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 2, 2013)

thetrailboss said:


> True. Go to the parade?



You know, as much as I love Boston sports teams, you couldn't pay me to go to one of their victory parades.  I'm sorry, but standing shoulder to shoulder and butts to nuts with a half million people on a sidewalk in Boston is the furthest thing from a good time I could possibly imagine.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 3, 2013)

Doesn't come as much of a surprise, but it appears Mike Napoli is the Brad Marchand of the Red Sox.

Dude likes to party

http://boston.com/sports/blogs/obnoxiousbostonfan/2013/11/napoli_loses_shirt_grows_red_s.html


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 3, 2013)

I thought that their tribute to the marathon victims was classy and quite appropriate.


----------



## Geoff (Nov 4, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> It's tradition to be pessimistic about your teams chances and then act like you knew all along when they win ...



The Sox lost a few in a row in late-August.   All I could think at the time was, "Oh no.  Here it comes...."   On April 1, I thought Gomes was a horrible mistake and I groaned every time I watch him flail against a right handed curve ball.   I couldn't believe they did Drew family welfare again.   Victorino looked to be on the way down and out.   Napoli was presented to us as the guy with the imploding hip.   Ortiz was still hobbled by that Achilles problem in April.   Dempster didn't look like much to shore up what was already very weak starting pitching from the year before.    On April 1, I thought they'd be lucky to finish above .500.   They won me over almost immediately with all that hustle but I didn't think they'd be able to keep on winning.   Looking back on it now, you had Ortiz as the aging star and a bunch of over-achieving dirt dogs.   The only All Star representatives were Ortiz and Pedroia with Buchholz picked on the player ballot but on the DL.  Everybody contributed.


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 4, 2013)

I think I read (or heard) somewhere that they did not lose more than three games in a row at one time.  That is amazing.  

They were hot all season.  Very unusual for the Sox.  

I will say that Jake Peavey was a disappointment in the post season.  It seemed like he just put too much pressure on himself and he fell apart.  I think he did pretty well in the regular season after the trade.  I'm not sure what the folks are saying about him and his future in Boston.  He certainly is a hell of a pitcher.


----------

